# My Vintage finds



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Hope everyone is well and getting better looking with age .

Trying to find vintage knives in your city sometimes can be a bit frustrating .
you have garage sales if you wake up early and you can spend a lot of time going through to find that one knife in 10 or more sales .
or swap meets where its 90% stuff you don't need 5% that is interesting and 5% that might be in what your looking for .
That brings us to thrift stores where if you dig around at enough of them you might find something and forget antique store they know what they have .
So everything that has more value is online and you'll pay , especially in the last 4-5 years where more and more are looking to refurbish old carbon knives .
It does not mean you can't find a diamond in the rough someplace .
for me if i find one knife somewhere I will go back again and again hoping for some for magic .

which brings me to what one can find .




[/IMG]
not bad for $23 

And sharpening stones are even harder to find .
and now to try to save that spade bolt on the Herder boning knife

Steeley


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 28, 2014)

STEELEY!STEELEY!STEELEY!STEELEY!STEELEY!STEELEY!STEELEY!:shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 28, 2014)

That Herder with the Pukas Spade pin is quite the find!


----------



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

You are to kind .:biggrin:


----------



## daveb (Sep 28, 2014)

Steely in the house? What Knerd said!


----------



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

The bottom 10 inch chef's knife is unmarked what do you think american ?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 28, 2014)

steeley said:


> The bottom 10 inch chef's knife is unmarked what do you think american ?



Probably yes. Is there anything under that sticker on the handle? Foster Bros.? Dexter? L,F & C?


----------



## scotchef38 (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome back Steeley,missed your posts!


----------



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you. Scotchef38

No nothing under the sticker I think SON had a knife like this


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 28, 2014)

Good to have you back Steeley! Nice finds!
Just one thing....You don't post pics of pretty girls at the end of your posts any more?


----------



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

the post is not over. but for you my friend.



[/IMG]


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2014)

What's up steely!?!?!?! Nice to have you back and nice scores you got there.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 28, 2014)

steeley said:


> the post is not over. but for you my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Now it's official! Steeley's back!


----------



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

Dave the man who Influenced all of us. 
Nice to hear from you 
Rachael Ray always talks about you.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

A few more nothing great but fun for the price



[/IMG]

top Dexter,Goodell , Forschner, Universal L.F&C.

$2.00


----------



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

And a reminder to clean your knives .
a DEMO.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

OH I am very sorry after a long review of the demo she is using the green side of the sponge 
don't do that.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2014)

steeley said:


> Dave the man who Influenced all of us.
> Nice to hear from you
> Rachael Ray always talks about you.
> 
> ...




Oh yeah!


----------



## steeley (Sep 28, 2014)

Notice the knives in the back ground.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2014)

steeley said:


> Notice the knives in the back ground.




I didn't...but that's kind of cool to see some real knives hanging there.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 29, 2014)

steeley said:


> OH I am very sorry after a long review of the demo she is using the green side of the sponge
> don't do that.



What sponge?

Welcome Back Steeley, missed your google-fu!

Cheers!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 29, 2014)

hello, brother Steeley!


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2014)

hey SON you old horse trader and knife smuggler. how the heck are you.


----------



## steeley (Oct 10, 2014)

some new to me items.
Dexter 8" 
No mark 10" bullnose



[/IMG]

for a total of $4

Have to clean off my work bench and start cleaning these up.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 10, 2014)

I know it has already been said, but it is good to have you back Steeley!


----------



## steeley (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you .


----------



## steeley (Oct 18, 2014)

Came across these today .
14" KA-BAR not a brand i look for often, but hey good price
next Lamson thought i would start picking up a few since they are out business.




[/IMG]


----------



## bonnyboy (Oct 19, 2014)

Love the boning knife with a spade rivet. Do you know if there is a significance to the spade design / or was it just for fun


----------



## steeley (Oct 19, 2014)

bonnyboy said:


> Love the boning knife with a spade rivet. Do you know if there is a significance to the spade design / or was it just for fun



It was trademark .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 19, 2014)

Here is a shot of the 14" above knife and the Lamson logo.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Oh and since i been telling how much i paid looking for vintage knives.
it was $30 total.


----------



## steeley (Oct 25, 2014)

Out making the rounds and picked up these.




[/IMG]

A 6" no name nice little knife and thick .
Buck 9" carver it comes from the "empress trio set" from 1973 model 200 .
and a chef painting , just had too.
all for $25

Knives are fun!


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 25, 2014)

Rip deal. All 3 very cool.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 25, 2014)

I really dig the painting!


----------



## steeley (Oct 29, 2014)

I wanted to check out a few new places for vintage knives .
guy pulls out 3 big tubs full of every no name junk , but do i lose hope no!
I dig right in and some 300 knives later nothing .
so i drive to new flea market in town went through the whole thing and right at the end found a makers mark I never seen before .
"chef favorite" Foster Bros 10" knife 
now when Foster Bros folded a lot of the inventory was bought up by other makers or household suppler's.
this could be a result of that .



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

the other is a 6" Frontier forge .


----------



## bonnyboy (Oct 30, 2014)

Love the obscure brands. Wondering how you display or keep the large numbers you have. I'm out of ideas but keep collecting.


----------



## steeley (Oct 30, 2014)

bonnyboy said:


> Love the obscure brands. Wondering how you display or keep the large numbers you have. I'm out of ideas but keep collecting.


Well until i can get to them to clean , rehandle i wrap in news paper an have box for them.
it's a fun inexpensive hobby.


----------



## steeley (Nov 1, 2014)

Who is the Gaucho amigo.
JU-CA Tandil argentina. Gaucho Knives.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Ju-ca is a big maker of these knifes


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 1, 2014)

They are cool,looks like Sheep bone handles?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow I really like the Gaucho knives! I've never seen any before. Nice little integral bolster.


----------



## steeley (Nov 1, 2014)

Sheep bone i didn't think of that .
Gaucho knives or the cowboy meat knife.


----------



## steeley (Nov 2, 2014)

Robeson "Hammerd"
8"slicer .



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 12, 2014)

Dexter 9 1/2 " 
pick this up today.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 15, 2014)

Little something different.
JW Francke meat tenderizer
New Haven,CT
PT SEP 4 1894.



[/IMG]

It comes apart to switch the blades around.



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 15, 2014)

That meat tenderizer is boss Steeley!


----------



## Casaluz (Nov 16, 2014)

This is so interesting... tahnk you so much for posting it


----------



## steeley (Nov 16, 2014)

I found the patent .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 19, 2014)

Out and about today.
Paul Revere limited edtion copper pan .



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Interesting little Geo.Wostenholm & son table knife sold in a hardware store in New York.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 21, 2014)

So a guy i buy from said come by today.
12" heavy chef knife.



[/IMG]

10" bullnose.

thick spine.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------

